# Silicone Spray



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had an m4 for a couple of weeks now and it's not been off my wrist, I plan to do some serious diving within the next few weeks at my local swimming pool  and wanted to check on whether I need to apply anything to the crown/ crown thread before I do this.

I always thought the screw down crown was pretty effective on its own?

I am always open to suggestions just wanted to find out what's best, including any brands & method of application etc. if appropriate.

cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Dave, your right, the crown will be fine on its own, no silicone needed...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I use this stuff for more than crowns and watches for that matter


----------

